# NutriSource Dog food



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone had any opinions on this food. Is this similar to the Purina Pro Plan? I have been feeding Science Diet and have recently learned I should probably be feeding a higher protein food. Looking to change and can't decide which food to use.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I would recommend a search, there are tons of threads on dog foods. There are a lot of good brands out there, you just have to see which one works best for your dog. 

Kourtney


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

I've done a search and can't find any threads on on this brand. Thats why I'm asking for anyones opinions that have fed this food. I don't know what will work the best for my dog so I'm trying to gather as much info on the higher end foods as possibe to try and make and educated decision before picking one to try.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

I have never fed NutiSource dog food, however, in my opinion, a good one is Canidae, www.canidae.com You can get NutriSource, EaglePack and Canidae all from www.dogfooddirect.com. I have personally had great luck with Canidae. If you really want to learn about the absolute best dog foods and why they are the best, you need the February issue of "The Whole Dog Journal" Every February is their "Best Dry Dog Foods List" Their website is www.whole-dog-journal.com Their subscription telephone # is 800-829-9165 Their back issue phone # is 800-424-7887


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

*Nutrisource*

Have fed Nutrisource for 3 years. It is an excellent food and our dogs do well on it.
www.nutrisourcedogfood.com


----------

